# Kinh nghiệm chọn nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon và ĐẸP – BỀN – RẺ



## mai lan (31/7/18)

*Theo một khảo sát nhỏ của chúng tôi với các chị em phụ nữ về việc chia sẻ những kinh nghiệm chọn nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon cho gia đình thì tựu chung lại một chiếc nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon phải đạt ÍT NHẤT 3 tiêu chuẩn sau:*

Ai cũng biết nấu cơm ngon thì phải chọn gạo ngon, vo gạo đúng cách, cho tỉ lệ nước chính xác nhưng ai cũng quên mất rằng để nấu được cơm ngon thì ngoài các công việc trên còn một việc cần làm nữa đó là chọn nồi cơm điện loại nào nấu cơm ngon. 

Theo một khảo sát nhỏ củachúng tôi với các chị em phụ nữ về việc chia sẻ những kinh nghiệm chọn nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon cho gia đình thì tựu chung lại một chiếc nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon phải đạt ÍT NHẤT 3 tiêu chuẩn sau:

*Tiêu chuẩn 1: Thiết kế đơn giản nhưng phải THÔNG MINH*
Một chiếc nồi cơm điện được lựa chọn không chỉ bởi nó nấu cơm ngon mà hình thức của nó cũng phải đáp ứng được nhu cầu thẩm mĩ và bài trí phù hợp với phong cách nội thất trong gia đình. Cùng là một cái nồi cơm điện nhưng cái thì tròn, cái thì vuông, cái thì nắp gài, nắp rời,…rất đa dạng và nhiều màu sắc lựa chọn cho bạn.

Trên thị trường hiện nay các loại nồi cơm điện mới thường có thiết kế thông minh như có thêm quai xách/tay cầm chống nóng giúp hạn chế việc bỏng tay khi chạm phải thành nồi hay dùng găng tay nhấc nồi ra có thể mang theo bụi bẩn vào cơm. Nắp trong thiết kế đặc biệt, ngăn hơi nước chảy ngược trong quá trình nấu. Có loại có hoặc không có khay đựng nước thừa sau nồi. Các thành phần cấu tạo của nồi đều dễ dàng tháo lắp và vệ sinh.




_Thiết kế đơn giản nhưng phải THÔNG MINH_​*Tiêu chuẩn 2: Chất liệu lòng nồi phải BỀN – ĐẸP – DỄ DÀNG VỆ SINH*




_Để chọn một loại nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon nhất định bạn phải xem lòng nồi bạn lựa chọn có mấy lớp, được làm từ chất liệu gì rồi mới ra quyết định có mua hay là không_​
Để nấu cơm ngon thì lòng nồi phải dày, cứng cáp, nhiều lớp, được phủ thêm lớp chống dính an toàn cho sức khỏe và phải được làm từ chất liệu tốt. Đa số các loại lòng nồi đều được làm từ hợp kim nhôm dày để giúp khả năng truyền nhiệt đều và tốt giúp các hạt cơm chín đều và óng dẻo. Nhiều loại lòng nồi ngoài lớp hợp kim nhôm dày còn được trang bị thêm lớp gang, inox hoặc men gốm, men pha lê siêu cứng,… để giúp lòng nồi cứng cáp và có độ bền cao. Lớp men chống dính được phủ trên lòng nồi có tác dụng giúp cơm không bị cháy, dính vào thành nồi và dễ dàng vệ sinh sau mỗi lần sử dụng. Do đó để chọn một loại nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon nhất định bạn phải xem lòng nồi bạn lựa chọn có mấy lớp, được làm từ chất liệu gì rồi mới ra quyết định có mua hay là không.

*Tiêu chuẩn 3: Công nghệ nấu chín phải TIÊN TIẾN*




_Công nghệ làm nóng được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay là công nghệ làm nóng đa chiều được ứng dụng trong các loại nồi cơm điện tử như nồi cơm điện cao tần hay nồi cơm điện cao tần áp suất_​
Tiêu chuẩn này thì tùy vào phân khúc nồi cơm điện mà mỗi loại lại được trang bị một công nghệ nấu chín khác nhau. Nồi càng cao cấp thì công nghệ càng tiên tiến, cơm càng ngon và giá thành càng đắt. Công nghệ làm nóng được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay là công nghệ làm nóng đa chiều được ứng dụng trong các loại nồi cơm điện tử như nồi cơm điện cao tần hay nồi cơm điện cao tần áp suất. Công nghệ này không chỉ giúp hạt cơm chín đều và bóng dẻo hơn mà còn giúp hạn chế các trường hợp cơm khô hay nhão đồng thời giúp cơm giữ nóng được tối đa 48h sau khi nấu tùy nồi.

3 tiêu chuẩn trên là 3 điều kiện tiên quyết để chọn được nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon. Tiếp theo đó mới tới các tiêu chí còn lại nhưng cũng quan trọng không kém như thương hiệu, dung tích, vật dụng đi kèm, giá cả và nơi bán.

*Các thương hiệu nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon được người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng nhất*
Trên thị trường: nồi cơm điện Cuckoo Hàn Quốc, nồi cơm điện các hãng Philips, Toshiba, Panasonic, Tiger, Happy Cook, Zojirushi, Hitachi, Sharp,… là những thương hiện nồi cơm điện nấu cơm ngon nhất được người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng và tìm mua.

Nếu gia đình bạn có ít người thì bạn có thể lựa chọn các loại nồi cơm điện mini có dung tích từ 0,5 – 0,7 lít phù hợp với 1 – 2 người ăn. Còn nếu giá đình bạn có từ 4-6 người ăn thì bạn nên lựa chọn các loại nồi có dung tích lớn hơn khoảng từ 1 – 2 lít.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

